# What happend with Dexloxiglumide?



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

I`ve read Dexloxiglumide studies were stoped in Europe because the drug seems not to be very helpful for IBS. Any updates?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

If I recall Forest Laboratories, I believe the pharma studying it, were not satisfied with their phase 3 results and pulled their applications for approval.Jeff


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn...put much hope on it. I realy think these serotonin agents, which are in studies,don`t do anything for visceral gut pain. AFAIK Dexloxiglumide is a Cholecystikinin antagonist.


----------

